# Dịch vụ cài win đường tân cảnh



## congtythienlong (6 Tháng hai 2021)

Sửa máy tính tại nhà, Nạp mực máy in giá rẻ tại TpHCM - Mực in Thiên Long

Hotline : 034.682.1715

Địa chỉ : 35/1 Quang Trung, F8, Quận Gò Vấp, Hồ Chí Minh

máy tính Thiên Long

Nếu bạn mong muốn đối chiếu core i3 và core i5, hoặc đối chiếu core i5 và core i7, hay giữa các core i với nhau, thì cần hiểu thêm ý nghĩa về các thông số như sau:

Số nhân chip là gì?​Nhân là một  * phần trên chip giải quyết CPU *  thực hiện công việc xử lý, nên chíp nào mà có  * nhân càng nhiều *  thì  * chip đó càng mạnh mẽ * .

Số luồng là gì?​Thông thường,  * một lõi (nhân) *  sẽ  * chỉ có 1 luồng để giải quyết thông tin * . Vì thế  * số luồng càng nhiều *  thì  * khả năng CPU giải quyết thông tin càng nhiều *  và  * nhanh * hơn.

Tốc độ xung nhịp là gì?​Là thước đo của  * số chu kỳ quay của 1 CPU có thể thực hành mỗi giây * . Tốc độ xung nhịp càng  * cao * , thì vận tốc xử lý dữ liệu  * càng nhanh *  nhưng tiêu thụ pin và tỏa nhiệt nhiều hơn.

Turbo Boost là gì?​Công nghệ này cấp phép bộ giải quyết tự động  * bức vận tốc xung nhịp  * khi có nhu cầu, cụ thể là thay đổi xung nhịp để thích hợp với yêu cầu tính toán.

Tốc độ xung nhịp tăng do Turbo Boost tác động lệ thuộc vào: con số lõi hoạt động, năng lượng điện tiêu thụ và độ nóng của bộ xử lý.

Hyper-Theading là gì?​Hyper-Threading sẽ tách  * 1 nhân vật lí (lõi) thành 2 nhân Logic * , và sự chênh lệch về hiệu xuất này thường chỉ dừng ở mức 20%.

Ví dụ, CPU là lõi kép, thì sẽ có hai luồng để giải quyết thông tin tại cùng 1 thời điểm. Tuy nhiên, nếu sử dụng công nghệ Hyper-Threading thì cho phép thêm một lõi duy nhất tăng gấp đôi số lõi để phục vụ nhiều luồng (xử lý thông tin) trong và 1 thời điểm. Cụ thể, core i5 cũng có thể có 4 lõi vật lý, cho siêu phân luồng có hiệu quả gấp đôi, giúp cải thiện hiệu suất rất lớn.

Cache là gì?​Cache là  * bộ nhớ đệm giữa CPU và RAM * .  * Chỉ số Cache càng cao *  thì  * CPU càng ít lấy dữ liệu từ RAM * , dẫn đến việc  * làm tăng tốc độ xử lí * .

Ví dụ, bộ giải quyết Core i3 và Core i5 thế hệ thứ bảy dòng chip U và Y (là loại chip tiêu thụ điện năng thấp) có bộ nhớ cache 3MB hoặc 4 MB. Trong khi đó, Core i7 cùng dòng thì có 4 MB bộ nhớ cache.

3Vậy chip nào mạnh nhất, nên chọn chip nào?​Sau lúc tìm hiểu về sự khác biệt giữa các loại core i với nhau, bạn sẽ dễ dàng chọn loại chip nào phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng của mình, chẳng hạn:

Intel Core i3​Thường đáp ứng  * nhu cầu sử dụng cơ bản *  cho người dùng và đây cũng là loại chip có  * giá dễ chịu nhất * . Loại chip này thích hợp cho chuyện duyệt web, sử dụng mạng xã hội, sử dụng các phần mềm Microsoft Office, thực hiện cuộc gọi video….,  và mạng xã hội.

Intel Core i5​Đáp ứng cho người dùng ở  * chừng độ có nhu cầu bình quân * , vì  * năng suất ổn và giá thành tầm trung * . Loại chip này là dòng G hoặc Q (hiệu năng cao) thích hợp cho các ai sử dụng laptop để chơi game, thiết kế đồ họa.

Intel Core i7​Loại chip này thích hợp cho người dùng máy tính  * có nhu cầu cao * , thực hành đa nhiệm vụ với vài cửa sổ mở cùng một lúc, mà không càng phải dành thời gian để đợi chờ ứng dụng chạy quá lâu.

Intel Core i9​Đây là bộ vi xử lý  * cấp cao *  tính đến thời điểm này, vì sở hữu nhiều lõi (chip core i9 của máy tính bàn có thể chứa 10 - 18 lõi), mang lại tốc độ xử lý cực nhanh. Với những ai có nhu cầu sử dụng nghiệp vụ cao, như game thủ hardcore với mục tiêu phát trực tuyến, hay biên soạn viên video phải thực hiện đồng thời nhiều tác vụ, thì chọn core i9 là lý tưởng.Với những chia sẻ phía trên, kỳ vọng bạn sẽ hiểu rõ hơn về những điểm khác biệt khi so sánh CPU laptop các core i3, i5, i7 và i9 với nhau, và chọn được loại chip phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng của mình.


----------

